# О моем методе лечения позвоночника



## VikKostoprav (15 Авг 2013)

С такой грыжей вам надо постоянно ходить в кожаном широком поясе для того чтобы снять нагрузку с поясницы и не травмировать диски. Потом вам только 38 лет. Запускайте процесс хондроптоза и пускай живые клетки сожрут немного грыжевое выпячивание. Потом сделайте сеансов 20-25 вытяжения за ноги с грузом в 30-40 килограмм это приведет еще к уменшению грыжевого выпячивания на 30-40%. Потом выводите с организма все соли, лактаты разные и шлаки, тем самым еще пару мм уберете. И того у вас после всего этого комплекса останется 5-6 мм, а такую грыжу потом можно будет спокойно одними йоговскими упражнениями на вытяжение спины убрать. На все про все уйдет 3 месяца. 
Потом делаете второй курс медового массажа со спец добавкой и все!
И будете бегать и без операции. 
Я своих так вот вылечиваю. 
Выздоравлевайте


----------



## tortoise (16 Авг 2013)

VikKostoprav написал(а):


> С такой грыжей вам надо постоянно ходить в кожаном широком поясе для того чтобы снять нагрузку с поясницы и не травмировать диски. Потом вам только 38 лет. Запускайте процесс хондроптоза и пускай живые клетки сожрут немного грыжевое выпячивание. Потом сделайте сеансов 20-25 вытяжения за ноги с грузом в 30-40 килограмм это приведет еще к уменшению грыжевого выпячивания на 30-40%. Потом выводите с организма все соли, лактаты разные и шлаки, тем самым еще пару мм уберете. И того у вас после всего этого комплекса останется 5-6 мм, а такую грыжу потом можно будет спокойно одними йоговскими упражнениями на вытяжение спины убрать. На все про все уйдет 3 месяца.
> Потом делаете второй курс медового массажа со спец добавкой и все!
> И будете бегать и без операции.
> Я своих так вот вылечиваю.
> Выздоравлевайте


 ух ты!
как все просто!все  четко, все по полочкам, миллиметры- проценты.
может и гарантию можете дать?лет на 5 хотя бы?


----------



## VikKostoprav (16 Авг 2013)

Мой метод конечно не панацея, но как выход из ситуации, не считая оперативного вмешательства, я не вижу. А вы что порекомендуете ходить в зал и качаться штангой? Как на одном форуме я читал такой совет!
Насчет гарантии, да я даю гарантию, если пациент лечится у меня, а как же без этого? Толку тогда идти к врачу и лечится, если он сам не знает, вылечит ли он или нет - согласитесь это абсурдно!


----------



## VikKostoprav (20 Авг 2013)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Вот сейчас как раз имеются показания к проведению курса мануальной терапии. Грамотный доктор, владеющий мягкотканевыми техниками (на форуме об этом много пишет доктор А. И. Рудковский - АIR), на фоне приёма нейромидина устранит мышечные синдромы, поможет создать оптимальный двигательный стереотип и вернуть радость жизни. И на всё - про всё уйдёт около 10 сеансов, т.е около 30 дней.


И вы думаете от мануальной терапии диск вернется в нормальное состояние? Как раньше в молодости до грыжи? Не обманывайте людей товарищ доктор! Может вы и порванные мышцы будете мануалкой лечить?


----------



## Bravo (20 Авг 2013)

А ув. тов. Владимир В. и не писал что все будет как раньше. Он писал только про радость жизни и новые двигательные стереотипы.


----------



## VikKostoprav (20 Авг 2013)

А так это да - очень успокоит пациента )))


----------



## gudkov (22 Авг 2013)

VikKostoprav написал(а):


> Запускайте процесс хондроптоза и пускай живые клетки сожрут немного грыжевое выпячивание. Потом сделайте сеансов 20-25 вытяжения за ноги с грузом в 30-40 килограмм это приведет еще к уменшению грыжевого выпячивания на 30-40%. Потом выводите с организма все соли, лактаты разные и шлаки, тем самым еще пару мм уберете.


 
Я конечно дико извиняюсь, но шо за бред?)))
Добавлено: Aug 21, 2013 8:25 PM


VikKostoprav написал(а):


> Потом делаете второй курс медового массажа со спец добавкой и все!
> Я своих так вот вылечиваю.


 
Говорят еще куриный помет можно прикладывать... Пару мм. уж точно уберет)))
Добавлено: Aug 21, 2013 8:27 PM


VikKostoprav написал(а):


> Мой метод конечно не панацея


Я конечно дико извиняюсь еще раз, но ваш "метод" это помесь знахарства и мракобесия с элементами разного рода "кинезитерапий")))


----------



## VikKostoprav (22 Авг 2013)

Ну а в чем у вас возникли разногласия? Если вы не знаете что такое хондроптоз, то это не моя вина. У вас просто мало знаний и вы так говорите. Сначала ознакомьтесь с трудами биологов и медиков, а потом делайте такие заявления. И еще раз конкретно что именно вы считаете бредом? Иначе я буду считать, что вы просто пустозвоните без веских доводов
Добавлено: Aug 22, 2013 6:17 AM
И для начала прочитайте вот эту статью
СКЛАД ХІМІЧНИХ ЕЛЕМЕНТІВ КІСТКОВОЇ ТКАНИНИ, ХРЯЩА ТА ОКІСТЯ
О. К. Кадурін, Ф. С. Леонтьєва, О. Є. Вирва
Інститут патології хребта та суглобів ім. проф. М. І. Ситенка АМН України
http://www.sytenko.org.ua/kadurin/24.html
Профеесора биологии, может чуток умнее станете.
По хондроптозу вот эту научную статью украинского к.б.н. Л. М. Бенгус Институт патологии позвоночника и суставов им. проф. М.И. Ситенко АМНУ, она в своей работе ссылается на гистологические исследования ведущих ученых мира. Внизу статьи есть ссылки на эти источники их вы тоже можете изучить. Особое внимание хочу обратить на труды профессора Дедуха ссылка под номером 22 и 23 в ее перечне:
22 Дєдух Н.В., Бенгус Л.М., Туляков В.О., Батура І.О. Вплив комбінації глюкозаміну гідрохлориду з парацетамолом на морфологію
суглобового хряща експериментальних щурів з кортикостероїдною дистрофією // Клінічна фармація. – 2011. – Т. 15. ‐ No1. – С. 50– 55.
23.  Дедух Н.В., Бенгус Л.М., Туляков В.А., Батура И.А. Морфология суставного хряща крыс с кортикостероидной дистрофией после лечения
комбинацией глюкозамина гидрохлорида с парацетамолом // Вісник проблем біології і медицини. – 2011. – .Вып. 2. – Т.1. – С. 291.
http://medconfer.com/files/archive/2011-04/2011-04-6-R-1390.pdf

да еще кинезотерапия признана во всем мире и изучается в высших учебных заведениях. А эфективность вытяжения доказали наши украинские доктора наук Фищенко, Рой, Лазарев Киев медкнига 2007 год (как видите свежая публикация) в экспириментах доказательной медицины и выпучтили целое учебное пособие под названием "Кинезотерапия поясничного остеохондроза - практическое пособие".
Скачать ее можете с сайта http://www.booksmed.com/ortopediya/634-kinezoterapiya-poyasnichnogo-osteoxondroza.html

Ознакомтесь с трудами, а потом поговорим, иначе я отказуюсь вести с вами дискусию. Так вы не владете всей глубиной вопроса и незнакомы с последними исследованиями по данной теме.
Да и самое главное, мои теоретические знания в полной мере подтверждаются практикой, так как я с успехом вылечиваю своих пациентов от грыжи и даже с экструзией, тому подтверждения снимки и видео заключения моих пациентов. На вашу почту могу скинуть ссылки.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (22 Авг 2013)

Ужасно, конечно, когда воинствующие дилетанты, возомнившие себя крутыми целителями, но не знающие отличия симптома от синдрома, понятия не имеющие о дифференциальной диагностике из-за отсутствия клинического мышления, пытаются заниматься лечением доверчивых обывателей. Нахватавшись вершков,  не видят корешков.


----------



## VikKostoprav (22 Авг 2013)

Совершенно с вами согласен. 
Потому Вы и не лечите грыжи, а всего лишь убираете болевые симптомы при помощи приемов мануальной терапии. 
Так как при помощи мануальной терапией вылечить грыжи нельзя. 
Проффесор Данилов в своей книге очень хорошо объясняет почему.
Советую тоже прочитать.


----------



## Bravo (22 Авг 2013)

VikKostoprav написал(а):


> Проффесор Данилов в своей книге очень хорошо объясняет почему.
> Советую тоже прочитать.


 
Это тот, у которого "вертеброревитология"? Замечательная книга, как "привет лохам". А картинки, которыми он пугает тех, кто делает операцию. А почему Ваши ссылки на исследования хрящей крыс после дистрофии, вызванной кортикостероидами? Какое отношение имеет к человеческим грыжам?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (22 Авг 2013)

VikKostoprav написал(а):


> Так как при помощи мануальной терапией вылечить грыжи нельзя.


 посмотрите вот это https://www.medhouse.ru/forums/19/ 


VikKostoprav написал(а):


> Советую тоже прочитать.


Я дам вам  встречный совет, поинтересутесь, есть  ли  у Данилова высшее медицинское образование ( диплом врача), а потом  проанализируйте свой совет...


----------



## VikKostoprav (22 Авг 2013)

Bravo написал(а):


> Это тот, у которого "вертеброревитология"? Замечательная книга, как "привет лохам". А картинки, которыми он пугает тех, кто делает операцию. А почему Ваши ссылки на исследования хрящей крыс после дистрофии, вызванной кортикостероидами? Какое отношение имеет к человеческим грыжам?


Метод Данилова хорош даже тем, что не посылает людей без надобности под нож как некоторые. Я не имею ввиду врачей с этого форума, но согласитесь же бываю такие случаи в мед практике.
Насчет иследований Дедуха.
Ну давайте на вас сделаем гистологические иследования. Вы же не против да? Тогда напишите профессору Дедуху о своем желании поучаствовать в эксперементе
Добавлено: Aug 22, 2013 12:40 PM


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> посмотрите вот это https://www.medhouse.ru/forums/19/
> 
> Я дам вам встречный совет, поинтересутесь, есть ли у Данилова высшее медицинское образование ( диплом врача), а потом проанализируйте свой совет...


Ну я предложил человеку только прочитать книгу в этом ничего преступного нету, а вашу ссылочку я обязательно почитаю. Только дайте мне ссылку с другого форума не зависимого от вас, а то вы сами тут слепили статейку и мне тычете.
Ну в своей книге и на сайте он пишет, что является доктором наук академиком. Хотя если честно мне самому мало вериться. Поймите, я не за Данилова, я за то что бы не было профанации. Если диск треснул, то его надо лечить как изношенную фиброзную ткань, и не пытаться мануальными приемами засунуть обратно, особенно если экструзия с секвенцией.


----------



## VikKostoprav (22 Авг 2013)

*Владимир В.*, вы если пишите что то, то пишите более конкретно и пожалуйста с сылками на научные источники. Ваше мнение меня не интересует Вы не бог


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (22 Авг 2013)

VikKostoprav написал(а):


> а то вы сами тут слепили статейку и мне тычете.


 
вы что издеваетесь, или это пример глубочайшего непонимания всего и вся, я не пишу статей и никогда не писал)))))
Сореньки что вмешался)))), забудьте о моем посте)))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## линуксоид (22 Авг 2013)

VikKostoprav написал(а):


> *Владимир В.*, вы если пишите что то, то пишите более конкретно и пожалуйста с сылками на научные источники. Ваше мнение меня не интересует Вы не бог


 
Как по мне он конкретно написал.....А Вы бог судя по Вашему форуму ,и  эффективности методов лечения?


----------



## VikKostoprav (22 Авг 2013)

Сори! не разобрался сначала написал, а потом просмотрел почитал действительно все супер. Сначала написал на эмоциях. Согласитесь там много читать. Я сначала думал, что кинут очередную рекламу.
Еще раз сори! Вы хорошо поработали. И доказательная медицина присутствует.
Добавлено: Aug 22, 2013 5:33 PM
А вы лично знаете Данилова? Он на своем сайте пишет, что он академик профессор. Но читаю не вериться если чесно!


----------



## VikKostoprav (22 Авг 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Как по мне он конкретно написал.....А Вы бог судя по Вашему форуму ,и эффективности методов лечения?


Я ссылаюсь на научные достижения профессоров медицины или биологов. И просто в защиту своего метода привожу их статьи. А вы ничего не привели, а просто пустозвоните.
И хватит меня обсуждать, я не бог и помоему сказал, что мой метод не панацея, но многим больным он помогает. И это уже личное дело пациента, какой из методов выбрать.
Вы лично что предлагаете при грыже 10 мм с экструзией???


----------



## VikKostoprav (22 Авг 2013)

*Игорь Зинчук*, почитал ваши коментарии и советы. По ходу вы очень хороший врач. Буду вас советовать пациентам в киеве.


----------



## klyuha (23 Авг 2013)

С персонального сайта:
 Во время осмотра пациента определяется степень мышечно-фасциальной блокады, тонус мышц и связок, наличие триггерных воспалений, правильность осанки, проверяеться биомеханики организма. После этого ставится диагноз. Данные заносяться в регестрационый медицинский журнал, определяем совместно с пациентом курс лечения и только после этого начинается лечение. *стоимость диагностики - 100 гривен *
Вы пациенту диагноз устанавливаете и лечение назначаете?


----------



## линуксоид (23 Авг 2013)

> Вы лично что предлагаете при грыже 10 мм с экструзией???


Лично я предлагаю к врачу пойти для начала.Хотя сам к врачам не хожу(пока не приходилось слава богу).Занимаюсь самолечением.


----------



## gudkov (23 Авг 2013)

VikKostoprav написал(а):


> И еще раз конкретно что именно вы считаете бредом? Иначе я буду считать, что вы просто пустозвоните без веских доводов



Хорошо, я конкретизирую))) -


> "Потом выводите с организма все соли, лактаты разные и шлаки, тем самым еще пару мм уберете."



Бредятина и мракобесие. Ни один врач, если он на самом деле врач, а не знахарь или шаман, не будет нести такой ахинеи.
Добавлено: Aug 23, 2013 1:14 PM


VikKostoprav написал(а):


> так как я с успехом вылечиваю своих пациентов от грыжи и даже с экструзией, тому подтверждения снимки и видео заключения моих пациентов. На вашу почту могу скинуть ссылки.



Грыжу МПД невозможно "вылечивать", это все равно что "вылечивать" перелом, который срастется сам, "личи" ты его или не "лечи", причем срастется в теже самые сроки. Ничего вы "вылечивать" не можете, а за свое "вылечивание" выдаете естественный лизис грыж и рубцевание дисков, чем впрочем занимается и ваш обожаемый Данилов)))


----------



## VikKostoprav (28 Авг 2013)

Гудков, если вы думаете, что с организма не возможно выводить шлаки, то скажите на кой черт во всех больницах делают клизму или прописуют касторку? 
А грыжу я вылечиваю и это факт. Пациенты годами лечатся у разных докторов, лежат по больницам и как были боли и грыжа 8-10 мм так и есть. У меня после первого курса у пациентов проходят ужасные боли, они начинают много ходить, перестают ниметь ноги, уходит цианоз и так далее. И это всего за 21-25 сеансов. Если не верите это ваше дело. А люди которые у меня были мне очень благодарны. 
Вот видео очень тяжелого больного после моего лечения, прочитайте какой тяжелый случай был. Там есть мрт диагностика
http://www.manualka.com/index.php/patsienty


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Авг 2013)

Со шлаками и клизмами, это здорово.
Здорово, Вас учили. 
И уменьшение грыж, это норма, с лечением норма эта чаще, но может быть и без лечения, кстати и чаще без лечения.


----------



## VikKostoprav (28 Авг 2013)

Вы пациенту диагноз устанавливаете и лечение назначаете? 

Да многие уже приходят с диагнозом и он у них лежит в сумке. Я делаю диагностику и записываю диагноз в журнал, потом сверяем с тем что у них на руках. И когда пациенты видят, что я без ренгена и мрт ставлю те же диагнозы, что и врачи с пленками. То сразу видят уровень знаний и доверие возрастает. Потому соглашаются на мое лечение. Ну это для тех кто пришел с моей рекламы. Те кто приходят по рекомендации и так уже наслышаны от своих родственников или друзей. Потому с ними вообще времени не тратится.
Внятно объяснил?
Добавлено: Aug 28, 2013 4:28 PM
Да 





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Со шлаками и клизмами, это здорово.
> Здорово, Вас учили.
> И уменьшение грыж, это норма, с лечением норма эта чаще, но может быть и без лечения, кстати и чаще без лечения.


да клизмы не я, а в больницах ставят. Вы что не читаете что я пишу?

Уменьшение грыж это норма, если год прошел, а если за 21 день, то это уже лечение.
У меня была пациентка с грыжей 6 мм и диагнозом спондилоартроз. Прошла 7 сеансов и грыжа стала 3 мм. Усохла млин )))


----------



## klyuha (28 Авг 2013)

VikKostoprav написал(а):


> Внятно объяснил?


Нет, не внятно. Тем, кто впервые без диагноза приходит, Вы диагноз выставляете? Этот диагноз в журнале регистрируете? Этим пациентам лечение назначаете?


----------



## VikKostoprav (28 Авг 2013)

Что же вы сами к врачам не ходите, а другим советуете?
Добавлено: Aug 28, 2013 4:43 PM


klyuha написал(а):


> Нет, не внятно. Тем, кто впервые без диагноза приходит, Вы диагноз выставляете? Этот диагноз в журнале регистрируете? Этим пациентам лечение назначаете?


Могу и я, а что? если люди не согласны с моим мнением, то идут делают мрт. На нем подтверждаются мои слова и тогда они мои навеки ))) так недавно было с пациенткой Наталья, она приходила с мамой. Мама сказала потом, что зря только 1200 гривен на мрт выкинули. Могу ее телефон дать спросите.


----------



## klyuha (28 Авг 2013)

VikKostoprav написал(а):


> Могу и я, а что?


Можете, или это делаете?


----------



## VikKostoprav (28 Авг 2013)

klyuha написал(а):


> Можете, или это делаете?



Если у людей нету диагноза, то делаю, не пойму сути вопроса. Что не понятного?
Добавлено: Aug 28, 2013 4:51 PM
Пустой разговор. По делу есть вопросы? Например, Как там похудеть при помощи чистки?
Или вы тоже считаете как гудков, что при грыжах лишний вес не надо убирать?
Хотя гудков не удачно, он же качок, а им массы всегда мало )))


----------



## klyuha (28 Авг 2013)

VikKostoprav написал(а):


> Если у людей нету диагноза, то делаю,


И на основании Вами выставленного диагноза лечение назначаете, а затем это лечение проводите?


----------



## klyuha (28 Авг 2013)

*VikKostoprav*, не исчезайте, мы не договорили!


----------



## линуксоид (28 Авг 2013)

> Гудков, если вы думаете, что с организма не возможно выводить шлаки, то скажите на кой черт во всех больницах делают клизму или прописуют касторку?


А Вы серьезно полагаете что для того что бы вывести шлаки?


> Я делаю диагностику и записываю диагноз в журнал, потом сверяем с тем что у них на руках


Для чего делаете такое?Ведь диагноз стоит уже .


----------



## Kucyhu (28 Авг 2013)

VikKostoprav написал(а):


> так недавно было с пациенткой Наталья, она приходила с мамой. Мама сказала потом, что зря только 1200 гривен на мрт выкинули. Могу ее телефон дать спросите.


Вы экстрасенс?


----------



## линуксоид (28 Авг 2013)

Kucyhu написал(а):


> Вы экстрасенс?


 
Cкорее всего элементы чего то такого.Ставит диагноз самостоятельно проводя диагностику + революционные методы мануальной терапии...+ ШКОЛА  последователей ....Все сдают на отлично экзамены.Скоро сенсею работы не останется --- оздоровят всех до Урала ......Томографы отменят за ненадобностью .Штат сотрудников разгонят.....Доктора рыдают в истерике , им стыдно смотреть больным в глаза. Сенсей  и ученики твердым шагом  гордо несут знамя победы над дорсалгией голыми руками .Тайные знания захватывают умы всего прогрессивного человечества ,массово закрываются больницы.Врачей традиционной медицины подвергают гонениям по всему миру......
Что то знакомое ,только из нейрохирургии.....постойте.....Слюсарчук Андрей ,тот которому ПАРЫЖ  АПЛОДИРОВАЛ СТОЯ......Вы не знакомы с ним?


----------



## La murr (29 Авг 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Занимаюсь самолечением.


Из Ваших уст это не звучит предосудительно!


----------



## klyuha (29 Авг 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> оздоровят всех до Урала .....


За Уралом тоже жаждут... )


----------



## VikKostoprav (29 Авг 2013)

Kucyhu написал(а):


> Вы экстрасенс?


Экстрасенс с латыни переводится как сверхчувствительный. Исходя из этого перевода могу сказать да. Имею сверхчувствительность пальцев и чуткость рук. От сюда хорошее владение приемами МТ.
Да и Айкидо помогло очень. Ведь только в айкидо такое большое количество приемов направленных на вывидение уке из равновесия через позвоночник. А воздействовать на него можно через любой сустав организма.
Добавлено: Aug 29, 2013 8:41 AM


линуксоид написал(а):


> А Вы серьезно полагаете что для того что бы вывести шлаки?
> 
> Для чего делаете такое?Ведь диагноз стоит уже .


Линуксоид вы что тупой на всю голову? Читать умеете? Если я без мрт ставлю такой же диагноз как и врачи с мрт, то что думают обо мне мои пациенты?
С вами больше общаться не буду. У вас кроме хамского поведения ни ума ни манер. Не пишите в моей ветке. Создайте свою и там остроумничайте. Иначе я вас поставлю в такие условия в которых вы опозоритесь перед всеми!
Добавлено: Aug 29, 2013 8:44 AM
В этой ветке я не собираюсь обсуждать или рекламировать свой метод. Я ее не создовал, администрация сделала. Я приблизительно написал, что надо делать при грыже, но это маленькая доля той информации, что надо описать. Потому всю тактику лечения выложу тут после или читайте на моем сайте. Кому интересно. Кому нет идите на операцию и не занимайте мое время. Все!
Добавлено: Aug 29, 2013 8:44 AM


----------



## линуксоид (29 Авг 2013)

> Иначе я вас поставлю в такие условия в которых вы опозоритесь перед всеми


Очень интересно.Попробуйте.


----------



## VikKostoprav (29 Авг 2013)

Вам сколько лет? Вам делать нечего кроме как флудить?


----------



## линуксоид (29 Авг 2013)

мне? 15 .....но я много читал про медицину....


----------



## VikKostoprav (29 Авг 2013)

Те ссылки которые я давал читали?
Добавлено: Aug 29, 2013 8:51 AM
Хотя рано еще учитесь мат части!


----------



## линуксоид (29 Авг 2013)

нет.... сидел в школе...не хотел отвликать цо


> Хотя рано еще учитесь мат части!


Думаю пора уже.У меня хорошая училка по биологии -- хорошо обьясняет ,много учить заставляет


----------



## VikKostoprav (29 Авг 2013)

Еще сидите и читайте. Статьи прочитали? Поняли что такое хондроптоз?


----------



## линуксоид (29 Авг 2013)

что то с костями ,или хрящами


----------



## VikKostoprav (29 Авг 2013)

Что то ))) детский сад! Да это уникальное научное открытие фагоцитоза и клетках хряща. Учитесь! Дальше есть ссылка из чего состоит хрящ на украинском языке!


----------



## линуксоид (29 Авг 2013)

Про фагоцитоз слышал.Расскажите - лень искать.


----------



## klyuha (29 Авг 2013)

VikKostoprav написал(а):


> Вам делать нечего кроме как флудить?


Так Вы же на заданные вопросы ответить не хотите. Только флудить и остается. А с линуксоида что требовать, он еще мальчик. )


----------



## линуксоид (29 Авг 2013)

> Только флудить и остается. А с линуксоида что требовать, он еще мальчик. )


Кто скажет что я девочка пусть кинет в меня камнем.


----------



## klyuha (29 Авг 2013)

VikKostoprav написал(а):


> то что думают обо мне мои пациенты?


У Вас в принципе не может быть пациентов, поскольку Вы медицинского образования не имеете. У Вас - клиенты! Вы сознательно эти понятия путаете?


----------



## klyuha (29 Авг 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> мне? 15 .....но я много читал про медицину....


Ох, и любознательный же парнишка! Костоправ, берите в ученики. Вы вот все: мой метод, да мой метод,.. а пора школу создавать! )


----------



## VikKostoprav (29 Авг 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Про фагоцитоз слышал.Расскажите - лень искать.


Вот хондроптоз это такая же штука только в клетках хряща. Клетки хондроциты деферинцируют в хондроптозы. Да вы прочитайте там все понятно. Даже картинки есть )))
Добавлено: Aug 29, 2013 2:17 PM


klyuha написал(а):


> Так Вы же на заданные вопросы ответить не хотите. Только флудить и остается. А с линуксоида что требовать, он еще мальчик. )


На что я не ответил? И так много времени тут на вас трачу. Надоели уже!


----------



## klyuha (29 Авг 2013)

VikKostoprav написал(а):


> На что я не ответил?


На вопросы.


VikKostoprav написал(а):


> И так много времени тут на вас трачу.


А зачем пришли? Мы Вас от чего-то отвлекаем?


VikKostoprav написал(а):


> Надоели уже!


Еще тошнить от нас будет, не переживайте!


----------



## Kucyhu (29 Авг 2013)

VikKostoprav написал(а):


> Экстрасенс с латыни переводится как сверхчувствительный. Исходя из этого перевода могу сказать да. Имею сверхчувствительность пальцев и чуткость рук. От сюда хорошее владение приемами МТ.


Круто. И вы грыжи прямо в спине прощупываете?


----------



## VikKostoprav (29 Авг 2013)

klyuha написал(а):


> Ох, и любознательный же парнишка! Костоправ, берите в ученики. Вы вот все: мой метод, да мой метод,.. а пора школу создавать! )


Я не писал мой метод. Это ветку так назвал админ. Я даже на своем сайте написал, что у меня нет названия метода. Так как я принципиально нового ничего не изобретал, а просто использую уже проверенные методики других врачей и ученых. Просто взял лучшее и систематизировал в единую систему разрозненные методы лечения.
Мануальная терапия да это мое детище, но этому не учат у нас в институтах. В украине да и в европе с америкой нету такой врачебной специальности как мануальный терапевт. Поэтому этим методом могут заниматься все кроме врачей. Я имею ввиду остеопатов, народных целителей, хиропрактиков и нас реабилитологов. У нас кстати на 6 курсе есть предмет "Основы мануальной терапии".
А вот кто лечит это спорный вопрос. Врач выписывает рецепт и направление на массаж. И вот тут то как раз массажист или реабилитолог своими ручками лечат пациента. Или вы будете утверждать, что массаж это не медицинский метод и он не является лечебным средством?
Что сделал врач? Только бумажку заполнил, а вылечил пациента своими ручками реабилитолог. Тому яркое подтверждение реабилитационные центры Бубновского или Казявкина, в которых как раз и работают реабилитологи. И специальность вакантна.
Все на этом дискуссию заканчиваю. Если есть вопросы мне на почту. Время не буду даром терять. Его и так мало!!!
Добавлено: Aug 29, 2013 2:32 PM


Kucyhu написал(а):


> Круто. И вы грыжи прямо в спине прощупываете?


Вы тоже задаете вопросы просто так? Грыжи прощупать физически нельзя. Понимайте строение позвоночника и не задавайте глупых вопросов!


----------



## klyuha (29 Авг 2013)

VikKostoprav написал(а):


> Мой метод конечно не панацея,


А это Ваши слова?
Добавлено: Aug 29, 2013 2:41 PM


VikKostoprav написал(а):


> вылечил пациента своими ручками реабилитолог.


Вылечил ручками ВРАЧ-реабилитолог. Ваше образование права на ЛЕЧЕНИЕ не дает.


----------



## VikKostoprav (29 Авг 2013)

Метод если есть название, а так это только методики. Это разные вещи. Так сказал что бы долго не расписывать. Почему вы меня вынуждаете писать разяснения ккаждому слову. Я не рекламирую его. Я участвовал в диалоге, женщина спросила совета я написал. А потом граматеии начали критиковать метод чистки, хотя я не писал что это мой метод! Я просто написал что надо почистить организм. А методов в инете и литературе валом выбирайте сами. Кстати после чистки можно похудеть, что положительно скажется на вылечивании грыжи.
Все не грузите меня. Надоело писать.
Добавлено: Aug 29, 2013 2:51 PM


klyuha написал(а):


> А это Ваши слова?
> Добавлено: Aug 29, 2013 2:41 PM
> 
> Вылечил ручками ВРАЧ-реабилитолог. Ваше образование права на ЛЕЧЕНИЕ не дает.



А ну да как же, ваше образование дает право. Откуда вы знаете какое у меня образование? Я тут себя не рекламирую и потому не пишу полного образования. И с вами больше диалог не поддерживаю.
Отвечать буду только по существу методик описаных выше и приведенных ссылок професоров медицины и биологов.
Мое и ваше образование мне не интересно обсуждать да и другим пользователям тоже.


----------



## Kucyhu (29 Авг 2013)

VikKostoprav написал(а):


> Вы тоже задаете вопросы просто так? Грыжи прощупать физически нельзя. Понимайте строение позвоночника и не задавайте глупых вопросов!


Я же не медик  Просто интересно, что вы чувствуете, когда определяете, что грыжа? Напряжение какое-то или позвонки как-то стоят неправильно?


----------



## klyuha (29 Авг 2013)

VikKostoprav написал(а):


> Отвечать буду только по существу методик описаных выше и приведенных ссылок професоров медицины и биологов.


А Вы думаете Вас об этом спрашивать будут? По этим вопросам у нас, слава Богу, есть возможность обратиться к профессионалам.


VikKostoprav написал(а):


> Мое и ваше образование мне не интересно обсуждать да и другим пользователям тоже.


Мне интересно, поэтому и вопросы задаю. Кому не интересно, тот молчит и не читает.


----------



## VikKostoprav (29 Авг 2013)

Ну если вы считаете меня не достаточно образованным зачем тогда тут тратите время? Спрашивайте других людей. Выдающихся по вашему мнению врачей. А меня в этой ветке не тревожьте. На все вопросы я уже ответил


----------



## Kucyhu (29 Авг 2013)

VikKostoprav написал(а):


> Тому яркое подтверждение реабилитационные центры Бубновского или Казявкина, в которых как раз и работают реабилитологи.


Никого не хочу обидеть, но у второго какая-то фамилия несолидная... Хороший доктор?


----------



## La murr (29 Авг 2013)

Kucyhu написал(а):


> Никого не хочу обидеть, но у второго какая-то фамилия несолидная... Хороший доктор?


 
Леночка, вообще-то *Козявкин* Владимир Ильич...


----------



## klyuha (29 Авг 2013)

VikKostoprav написал(а):


> А меня в этой ветке не тревожьте. На все вопросы я уже ответил


Тревожить буду. На все вопросы не ответили. Отказ от ответов - это тоже ответ.


VikKostoprav написал(а):


> Ну если вы считаете меня не достаточно образованным зачем тогда тут тратите время?


Поэтому и трачу время, что считаю Вас недостаточно образованным для той деятельности, которой Вы занимаетесь.


----------



## Kucyhu (29 Авг 2013)

klyuha написал(а):


> Поэтому и трачу время, что считаю Вас недостаточно образованным для той деятельности, которой Вы занимаетесь.


Ну зачем так сразу крест на человеке ставить?!


----------



## VikKostoprav (29 Авг 2013)

Kucyhu написал(а):


> Я же не медик  Просто интересно, что вы чувствуете, когда определяете, что грыжа? Напряжение какое-то или позвонки как-то стоят неправильно?


Вот наконец то интересный вопрос. Отвечу с удовольствием.
Ну что я чувствую ))) во первых пациент жалуется на боль. Да и жалоб не надо. Если надавить пальцем паровертебрально, он сам взвоет и чем сильнее тем больше грыжа. Потом есть так называемый симптом лампасного типа - это когда нога болит с латеральной (наружной) стороны бедра. Там где идет повздошно-берцовый латеральный тракт. Иногда там все БАТ болят и сила боли разная. У некоторых эта часть как камень твердая и болючая. Это свидетельствует о том что грыжа давняя. Потом радикулитный симптом тоже не надо сбрасывать со счетов. Это когда человек с утра не может нагнуться без боли. А потом расхажуется, некоторые за час, а другие до обеда.
Во-вторых сдвиг и пространство между остистых позвонков можно определить пальпаторно.
В-третьих, тонус мышц! извените для массажиста это не проблема определить гипертонус или наоборот гипотонус.
Потом боли по ходу нерва многое о чем скажут. Надо знать нервную систему и все.
В-четвертых, на Айкидо есть специальные методы позволяющие определить здоровье позвоночника. Этому надо учится лет десять. Ни одного врача такому не научат. Да и подумайте где и как получает практику молодой врач мануальный терапевт? На ком он тренируется? На своих пациентах? Ведь в институте только теория. А мануальная терапия это прикладное искусство. Получается что первые пару лет он будет калечить людей пока не напрактикуется ровнять позвонки.

Перечислять можно много всего. И много есть моих собственных проф секретов. Рассказывать не буду. Могу показать и доказать на практике. Приводите ко мне любого больного грыжей. Я ставлю диагноз, потом делаем мрт и сравниваем. Ошибиться могу лишь в пару мм при грыже.
Добавлено: Aug 29, 2013 3:29 PM


klyuha написал(а):


> Тревожить буду. На все вопросы не ответили. Отказ от ответов - это тоже ответ.
> 
> Поэтому и трачу время, что считаю Вас недостаточно образованным для той деятельности, которой Вы занимаетесь.



Да ? А в институте у меня одни пятерки были. И многие преподаватели в пример ставили другим. И в чем конкретно я не разбираюсь? Давайте обсудим любую тему о позвоночнике. О чем я вас и прошу. Ссылки на научные труды дал. А вы тут пустозвоните только. Пустышка и все. И ник такой же КЛЮША.
Сначала напишите свою квалификацию. А потом поговорим.


----------



## klyuha (29 Авг 2013)

VikKostoprav написал(а):


> И в чем конкретно я не разбираюсь?


В медицине.


----------



## VikKostoprav (29 Авг 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> Леночка, вообще-то *Козявкин* Владимир Ильич...


Сори фамилию с ошибочкой написал. Да Козявкин В. И. Доктор мед наук профессор. Организатор целого центра Элита по реабилитации деток с ДЦП
Добавлено: Aug 29, 2013 3:33 PM


klyuha написал(а):


> В медицине.


Конкретнее ))) я и не писал что я разбираюсь. Методы же не мои, а других ученных
Добавлено: Aug 29, 2013 3:40 PM
А полностью разбираться в медицине невозможно. Потому и разбили все медицинские специальности на 400 видов (есть такой кадастр мед спец)
Но я учусь и буду учится. Как говорится учение свет, а не учение тьма )))


----------



## La murr (29 Авг 2013)

VikKostoprav написал(а):


> Но я учусь и буду учится. Как говорится учение свет, а не учение тьма )))


Золотые слова!


----------



## VikKostoprav (29 Авг 2013)

А где лайк ? )))


----------



## klyuha (29 Авг 2013)

VikKostoprav написал(а):


> я и не писал что я разбираюсь.


Почему тогда медицинской практикой занимаетесь?


----------



## La murr (29 Авг 2013)

VikKostoprav написал(а):


> А где лайк ? )))


 
За что? 
Козявкину В.И. - респект! 
А Вы учитесь! Дай Бог, будет толк!


----------



## Kucyhu (29 Авг 2013)

VikKostoprav написал(а):


> Да ? А в институте у меня одни пятерки были. И многие преподаватели в пример ставили другим.


А зачем образование скрывать? У нас и доктора, и пациенты признаются.


----------



## VikKostoprav (29 Авг 2013)

klyuha написал(а):


> Почему тогда медицинской практикой занимаетесь?


Я не писал, что разбираюсь во всей медицине. В узкой специализации грыжи, да разбираюсь. Потому как сам когда то имел 5 грыж из них 2 шморля. В тренажерке при приседании штангу повело с большим весом. Порвал даже связки. У нас в городе меня никто не смог вылечить. Пока я сам себе не сделал вытяжку и себя не вылечил. Потому и пишу, что в грыжах разбираюсь. Теперь также других лечу. И все случаи успешно.
Добавлено: Aug 29, 2013 4:21 PM


La murr написал(а):


> За что?
> Козявкину В.И. - респект!
> А Вы учитесь! Дай Бог, будет толк!



У меня может и будет толк, а может и счас есть. Многие так мне говорят. А с вас толку никогда не будет это точно. )))


----------



## gudkov (29 Авг 2013)

klyuha написал(а):


> А это Ваши слова?
> 
> Вылечил ручками ВРАЧ-реабилитолог. Ваше образование права на ЛЕЧЕНИЕ не дает.


 
С чего вы взяли, что он врач????))) Обычный невежда и шарлатан, пытаюшийся тут пропиариться, в надежде, что кто то в личку напишет или на почту. В Советские времена занимался бы он свой "лечебной практикой", где нибудь ЗА Уралом, в области Магадана, а сейчас времена другие, публично и не стесняясь флудит и мракобесничает, времена другие...


----------



## VikKostoprav (29 Авг 2013)

Kucyhu написал(а):


> А зачем образование скрывать? У нас и доктора, и пациенты признаются.


Я не пришел сюда рекламироваться. Поначалу когда не знал написал все и адрес сайта тоже, после чего получил предупреждение от администрации, что так делать тут нельзя правила форума видите ли. Вот я все и удалил. А то потом скажут реклама. А так ни каких данных значит не реклама!
Добавлено: Aug 29, 2013 4:25 PM


gudkov написал(а):


> С чего вы взяли, что он врач????))) Обычный невежда и шарлатан, пытаюшийся тут пропиариться, в надежде, что кто то в личку напишет или на почту. В Советские времена занимался бы он свой "лечебной практикой", где нибудь ЗА Уралом, в области Магадана, а сейчас времена другие, публично и не стесняясь флудит и мракобесничает, времена другие...


Да мне говорили что качки тупые физиологически обделенные, а я не верил почему то ))))


----------



## La murr (29 Авг 2013)

VikKostoprav написал(а):


> У меня может и будет толк, а может и счас есть. Многие так мне говорят.


"Если я не молодец, то и свинья не красавица!". 


VikKostoprav написал(а):


> А с вас толку никогда не будет это точно. )))


Продолжайте говорить, когда-нибудь Вам все-таки удастся сказать что-нибудь умное!


----------



## VikKostoprav (29 Авг 2013)

Администрация забанте мой аккаунт и айпи,чтобы я не мог читать такие тупые слова!!! Ахах
Покажи где реклама или пиар? Только об этом написал!!!


----------



## La murr (29 Авг 2013)

VikKostoprav написал(а):


> Все не грузите меня. Надоело писать.


ОТДЫХАЙТЕ!


----------



## gudkov (29 Авг 2013)

Назойливые намеки писать в личку, на почту, чего стоят.Так себя ведет любой, пришедший сюда ради пиара. Только ты не первый, ну и конечно не последний. Качок-неудачник, штангу у него повело))


----------



## VikKostoprav (29 Авг 2013)

Ух наконец то спасибо! Общайтесь сами между собой стайка умников, а я тупой никчемный буду читать умные книги! Вам кстати я тоже это предложил, но никто даже ни одной страницы не прочитал. Но зато все наперебой хвалят себя какие они умные и все знающие. А как спросил что такое хондроптоз давайте обсудим, так извините не для наших мозгов. Ы слишком умные что бы такое читать. А вы невежа и делитант в медицине вообще не грузите нас такими никчемными темами!
Удачи!
Добавлено: Aug 29, 2013 4:37 PM


gudkov написал(а):


> Назойливые намеки писать в личку, на почту, чего стоят.Так себя ведет любой, пришедший сюда ради пиара. Только ты не первый, ну и конечно не последний. Качок-неудачник, штангу у него повело))


Пояс один был на весь зал. Ждать долго и это давно было. А я много взял и молодой был дурной. Но зато сечас поумнел и тебя бы научил, но боюсь, что в твою тупую коробочку ничего не поместится.
Аааааа администрация забанте меня! Спасите от этого ужаса!!!
Добавлено: Aug 29, 2013 4:37 PM
Закройте тему пожалуйста!!!


----------



## klyuha (29 Авг 2013)

VikKostoprav написал(а):


> Потому и пишу, что в грыжах разбираюсь. Теперь также других лечу.


Право на занятие медицинской деятельностью имеют лица, получившие высшее или среднее медицинское образование, имеющие диплом и сертификат специалиста.
Отсюда следует, что разбираться в грыжах недостаточно, чтобы лечить.


----------



## линуксоид (29 Авг 2013)

> хондроциты деферинцируют в хондроптозы


Вы будете смеяться ,но моя училка говорит что хондроциты не могут не в кого дифференцировать  та как они зрелые клетки.


> Вот хондроптоз это такая же штука только в клетках хряща


Странно ,я гдето читал что хондроптоз это два слова 
1) хондроз (хрящ)
2) птоз (опущение)
Так что хондроптоз это несколько иное....


> Мануальная терапия да это мое детище, но этому не учат у нас в институтах


Учат .В медицинских.


> В украине да и в европе с америкой нету такой врачебной специальности как мануальный терапевт


В Украине эта врачебная специальность(как и в России) входит в реестр врачебных специальностей.Странно что Вы этого не знаете ,а я 15 летний школьник знаю.


> Ну если вы считаете меня не достаточно образованным зачем тогда тут тратите время?


Дурака валяем.


----------



## klyuha (29 Авг 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Вы этого не знаете ,а я 15 летний школьник знаю.


Мне радостно, что я в Вас, юноша, не ошиблась! )


----------



## Kucyhu (29 Авг 2013)

klyuha написал(а):


> Мне радостно, что я в Вас, юноша, не ошиблась! )


Так это вы его училка по биологии????


----------



## klyuha (29 Авг 2013)

Kucyhu написал(а):


> Так это вы его училка по биологии????


))))) Не ошиблась в том, что мальчик такой умненький. Но его училкой мне бы тоже хотелось быть!( without irony)


----------



## Ольга . (30 Авг 2013)

VikKostoprav написал(а):


> Администрация забанте мой аккаунт и айпи,





VikKostoprav написал(а):


> Аааааа администрация забанте меня! Спасите от этого ужаса!!!
> Закройте тему пожалуйста!!!


Не вижу оснований, чтобы отказать в просьбах.


----------

